# I got kissed



## Sunstillout (Jan 20, 2014)

by a cat. :haha

:wife:steam Don't take life so seriously. Add a little spice to your day with a joke or two. Chicks dig it.


----------



## Mittens76 (Feb 12, 2014)

Wow, I love getting kissed by my cats and dogs.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Sunstillout said:


> by a cat. :haha
> 
> :wife:steam Don't take life so seriously. Add a little spice to your day with a joke or two. Chicks dig it.


:haha


----------



## Woodoow (Mar 20, 2013)

Trolling level : hilariously epic !


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I fell for this a second time.

Talk about trolling skills! xD


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Nah, I have something cooler to share.

I got kissed. By a cactus.

Hopefully guys dig it


----------



## kjwkjw (Dec 14, 2013)

true. but only in a "friend" way.

they will see you as a clown.

girs want a true "alfa".


----------



## hermito (Jan 29, 2014)

kjwkjw said:


> true. but only in a "friend" way.
> 
> they will see you as a clown.
> 
> girs want a true "alfa".


A kiss is a kiss lol. Even a pity kiss. Why would you care about its intention?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

From a cat, that's quite a feat.


----------



## danieladana (Mar 7, 2014)

Well, I got scratched by a cat ! :um:um:um
Cats are fun !


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Sooooo jealous of you right now! I'd love to have my own cat. Consider yourself lucky


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

failoutboy said:


> cats don't even have lips, do they?


They give French kissies.

I don't like cats that kiss, I like those gangsta cats that are into hunting you down.


----------



## cellardoor23 (Mar 15, 2014)

alostgirl said:


> Nah, I have something cooler to share.
> 
> I got kissed. By a cactus.
> 
> Hopefully guys dig it


Sounds like you got kissed by a prick. :b


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> From a cat, that's quite a feat.


Doesn't a cat's nose touching your face count as a 'kitty kiss', like a dog licking your face?


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

failoutboy said:


> cats don't even have lips, do they?


I'm pretty sure they actually do, funnily enough.


----------



## denverxelise (May 14, 2013)

at first I was like YES AWESOME GO YOU

but then I was like YES AWESOME YOU GO EVEN MORE WOOT

Cats are wonderful things that exist. when a cat snuggles up in a ball next to you on the couch or in bed or something = literally the best feeling in the world. Complete trust.


----------



## RonaldinhoMagic (Mar 19, 2014)

Lets make it happen


----------



## Sunstillout (Jan 20, 2014)

kjwkjw said:


> true. but only in a "friend" way.
> 
> they will see you as a clown.
> 
> girs want a true "alfa".


That's your truth. Not mine. I'm comfortable with my truth. I trust you're fine with yours. Also. If you know so much about what women want then why are you here on the social anxiety forum?...smh:no


----------



## loneliness (Oct 3, 2013)

Hahaha. Let's hope that the kissless among us get kissed by the time we die by someone other than our mother!


----------



## Sunstillout (Jan 20, 2014)

MadTroll153 said:


> I'm pretty sure they actually do, funnily enough.


It really doesn't matter if they do or not. Predatory creatures(other than primates) lack the proper facial muscles in their face in order to pucker up and kiss. The cat didn't actually kiss me like a lover. It licked once and bit the hell out of me after.


----------



## Sunstillout (Jan 20, 2014)

hermito said:


> A kiss is a kiss lol. Even a pity kiss. Why would you care about its intention?


Intention is everything. :um


----------



## Sunstillout (Jan 20, 2014)

millenniumman75 said:


> From a cat, that's quite a feat.


Yeah. Imagine the cool points. :yes


----------



## Sunstillout (Jan 20, 2014)

danieladana said:


> well, i got scratched by a cat ! :um:um:um
> cats are fun ! :d


cat scratch fever!!!


----------



## Sunstillout (Jan 20, 2014)

MadTroll153 said:


> I fell for this a second time.
> 
> Talk about trolling skills! xD


You have no idea lol


----------



## Sunstillout (Jan 20, 2014)

alostgirl said:


> Nah, I have something cooler to share.
> 
> I got kissed. By a cactus.
> 
> Hopefully guys dig it


Wow. opcorn


----------



## Sunstillout (Jan 20, 2014)

RonaldinhoMagic said:


> Lets make it happen


:cuddle Make what happen? "epic smh"


----------



## Sunstillout (Jan 20, 2014)

Umpalumpa said:


> They give French kissies.
> 
> I don't like cats that kiss, I like those gangsta cats that are into hunting you down.


lol. What's that suppose to mean?  :teeth


----------



## hermito (Jan 29, 2014)

loneliness said:


> Hahaha. Let's hope that the kissless among us get kissed by the time we die by someone other than our mother!


Your mother has kissed you? You are talking about in the lips, right? Not a cheek kiss? Anyways, I was really bitter when I was younger (age 5-18) and I would not let anyone kiss me. If they tried to kiss me by force (usually older women), I would move my head in the opposite direction so they would kiss my head. If they in some miraculous way landed a kiss on my cheek, I would wipe it off with my hands while staring at their eyes. I was/am so ****ed up. Now I crave human attention more than ever.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

denverxelise said:


> Cats are wonderful things that exist. when a cat snuggles up in a ball next to you on the couch or in bed or something = literally the best feeling in the world. Complete trust.


Hooray for cats!


----------



## Sunstillout (Jan 20, 2014)

seeking777 said:


> Well you at least took a step in the right direction. Next step: dogs, if you can handle that. Then hopefully humans!


chimps rather:blank


----------



## Sunstillout (Jan 20, 2014)

hermito said:


> Your mother has kissed you? You are talking about in the lips, right? Not a cheek kiss? Anyways, I was really bitter when I was younger (age 5-18) and I would not let anyone kiss me. If they tried to kiss me by force (usually older women), I would move my head in the opposite direction so they would kiss my head. If they in some miraculous way landed a kiss on my cheek, I would wipe it off with my hands while staring at their eyes. I was/am so ****ed up. Now I crave human attention more than ever.


Yes I'm a bit of an attention ***** myself, in case you haven't noticed lol


----------

